# mod_rewrite



## e39jenser (20. November 2007)

hallo
hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...

habe die aufgabe eine subdomain umleitung zu relisieren...

es soll vom sub.domain.de nach domain.de/system/?prefix=sub umgeleitet werden. das hab ich so realisiert:

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?([-a-z0-9]+)\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^.* http://www.domain.de/system/?prefix=%2 [L,QSA]

Funktioniert auch...

Es soll aber auch so geroutet werden:

von sub.domain.de/datei.php?parameter in domain.de/datei.php?parameter&prefix=sub

Das hab ich so realisiert:

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?([-a-z0-9]+)\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^.* http://www.domain.de%{REQUEST_URI}?prefix=%2 [L,QSA]

Funktioniert ebenfalls... Aber das Problem ist, dass ich beide sachen in einer .htaccess vereinigen muss... Denn subdomains ohne datei- und parameter werden in den ordner system geleitet, und die mit datei- und parameterangabe eben nicht...

Danke im vorraus...


----------



## Gumbo (21. November 2007)

Habe meinen Vorschlag im modrewrite.de-Forum hinterlassen.


----------

